# New bow case!!



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

hey there

just thought id tell everyone how cool this new bow case i got is. its the new bow file from lakewood products. it holds two dozen arrows in the bottom of it and allows you to put your bow in with the quiver still attached to it and its smaller then most cases/ any of you guys have this one as well? im just excited kind of stupid over a case but i am!! lol


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

hey can you show us a pic. of it......cause I am looking at getting a new bow case and I don't know what brand I am getting........


----------



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

i will upload pics of it later today!!! otherwise for now go to lakewoodproducts.com i will get pics up after school!!!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

ok...haha them are some cool looking pictures....I might have to look into them......lol.... :beer:


----------



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

here are my pics for you guys

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii47 ... 24/015.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii47 ... 24/018.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii47 ... 24/019.jpg


----------

